# زيادة إيمان المسيحي و إقناعك يا مسلم بديننا أدخل



## Dark_Angel2008 (17 يناير 2007)

طبعاً إخواننا المسلمين يحاولون دوماً إنكار قدرات القديسيين و المؤمنيين منا على عمل معجزات و إنكارهم أيضاً على معجزة شفي العميان و لاكن الفيديو التالي يبين من هاؤلاء الأشخاص للعلم أن المعجزة حصلت لسيدة منقبة إستطاع الأب مكاري يونان بالكنيسة المرقسية بكلوت بك بجعلها تبصر من جديد و تمشي غير ذلك على قدرته على طرد الأرواح الشريرة علماً أن الكنيسة كانت مملوؤة بالمسلمين و المنقبات اتسمعون ذالك حاولو الإنكار و إتهامنا بالكذب كما عهدناكم يا مسلمين و إليكم الفيديو إعملو Save Trget  و أنظرو لعلكم تتقون و تتعلمون شيئاً يا مسلمين من نحن مع المسيح و هذا لزيادة إيمان المسحيين 
www.servant13.net/video/makary/10-2-06p.wmv
و سلام و نعمة المسيح عليكم:yaka:


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (18 يناير 2007)

مش عارف هيك ردك عيب عليك يعني ما كان فيه داعي إذا إنته مش مقطنع إحكي إنك مش مقطنع و عيب الشتايم بس إلي غنته شايفو ده واقع


----------



## يا هادى (18 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
صاحب الموضوع ارجو افادتى :
من اين اتيت بكلمه دين فى سوالك؟؟؟؟؟؟(السوال كان :زياده ايمان المسيحىواقناعك يامسلم بدينننا)
تحياتى


----------



## يا هادى (18 يناير 2007)

اى من اين اتيت بان لك دين اسمه المسيحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*من عبادتنا للسيد المسيح وبما اننا نعبد السيد المسيح فنحن مسيحيين وديننا هو المسيحية ونرجو من الاخوة المسلمين عدم التهرب من الموضوع الاساسى كما تعدونا منهم فمن صدق اهلا وسهلا ومن لم يصدق هو الخاسر لكن ليس من حقه ان يسبنا ويتهمنا بالكذب وخاصة ان لم يكن يملك دليل*


----------



## shrif777 (21 يناير 2007)

انا اريد الرد والمشاركة ونفسى اعرف ا اللااخوة المسحين  عوزين يعرفو المسلمين اية اتمنى الرد وترتيب الهدف من المجادلة  المسلمين يومنون بكل الكتب السماوية واللانبياء وكل نبى او رسول لة رسالة تنتهى بلرسول الكريم لاانة خاتم اللاالنبياء والرسل والقرءان الخاتم للكتب السماوية فائتمنى اعرف انتو عوزين اية تحديدااااااااااااااا ارجو الرد منكم


----------



## steven gerrard (21 يناير 2007)

يا اخ هادى لا داعى للغلط والتشبيهات ببوذا وغيرهم
ارى انك داخل هنا للاستفزاز

فلا اريد ان اقول لك ان المسيح لم يحثنا للقتل سواء قتال الكفار او الجهاد او غيرها من المسميات التى جاء بها الاسلام .
فبعد ان ارسى المسيح قواعد السلام فى ايات كثيره
ياتى الاسلام مع اختلاف مسميات القتل تحت بند الجهاد وغيرها والتى اراها انتكاسه للجنس البشرى بعد تعاليم المسيح

ارجو منك عدم الاستفزاز.


----------



## الأخت المسلمة (21 يناير 2007)

*لسنا بعباد الصليب و اقول لك ان زمن نحن الاعلون انتهى و الباب يفوت جمل و لاحظى انك انتى من أتيتى لتشتركى فى منتدياتنا و ليس العكس*

*Fadie*


----------



## زهرة المحبة (26 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى..

اولا ..

دعونا في صلب الموضوع.. مع اني لم ار الفيدوا لأنه محجوب.. ولا استطيع فتحه.. 
لكن المافدة قد وصلت هي ان مسلمة منقبة شفيت على يد بابا!!

وتريدون الحقيقة..

بسم الله..

هل سألت يوم هذا الاب الذي عالج هذه المرأة؟؟ 
ارجوا ان تسأله بكل صدق.. ما هو الدين القيم؟؟ واعطيني دليل من انجيلكم.. 

وكيف تأكد لي أنها كانت عمياء؟؟ وكيف تأكد لي انها مسلمة؟؟ النقاب ليس دليلا على انها مسلمة.. ربما هي نصرانية وتتنقب على انها مسلمة.. وتظهر على الفيدو!!!!

ثم سؤالي الأخير.. 

كيف عرف المصور هذه اللحظة التي كان مؤكدا فيها الابصار فصورها ونشرها؟!!!!

نحن عقول،،،
تحيتي،،،


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع بس زى مبتطلبو مننا مواقع محايدة انا بردو بطلب مواقع محايدة
انا مش هاخد بكلام موقع من المواقع بتاعتك
ياريت رد


----------



## HGeorge (27 يناير 2007)

زهرة المحبة قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى..
> 
> اولا ..
> 
> ...




تقولين انك لم تشاهدي المقطع؟؟؟


----------



## ضياء الإسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

لو حطيتوا سيف على عنقي .. وقلتولي صير مسيحي ... قسماااً بالله العلي العظيم ما تركت دين الإسلام ...

ومش بعيدة تكون هاي جن .. يعني القسيس بتعامل مع جن ........


----------



## دانى (1 فبراير 2007)

ضياء الإسلام قال:


> لو حطيتوا سيف على عنقي .. وقلتولي صير مسيحي ... قسماااً بالله العلي العظيم ما تركت دين الإسلام ...
> 
> ومش بعيدة تكون هاي جن .. يعني القسيس بتعامل مع جن ........


هل طلب منك احد ان تصير مسيحى:t32: :t32: 

اخى هل تتخيل ان للجن سلطان على الانسان ان يشفية من امراضة :yaka: :yaka: 

سلام


----------



## ضياء الإسلام (1 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت أنا مو أخوك ........ أنت بدين محرف وأنا بدين الله تكفل بحفظه .....

وثاني شيء انت قلت بالموضوع يمكن تغير رأيك ...

وثاني شيء في سحره .. بتعرف هاده الكلام وهدول بتعامله مع الجن وبفرقوااا بين الزوجين .... وبمرضوا الواحد ..... وبتحكيلي انه ما بقدروااا يشفوا الإنسان ......

بتضحك على مين .... وثالث اشيء هدول السحرة بقدروا يجمعوا بين شخصين مفترقين ...... وبقدروا يشفوااا ...... 

هاده هو دينكم المحرف ..... طيب لو ما كان محرف كان عالأقل علمكم كيف تتعاملوا مع المسلمين ...

دينااا بعاملنا كيف نتعامل مع اليهودي والنصراني ...... وكيف ناكل وكيف نشرف وش نحكي عند البدء بالشراب وكيف نتعامل مع الكفره وكيف نصلي وكيف نتكلم .....

وثاني اشيء للاسف انا شايف انه الاعضاء المسيحين قاعدين يخمنوا شو مكتوب بالانجيل والتوراة ... والمساكين ما بعرفوا انه محرف ......

انت شوف القرآن آخر رسالة للعالم كافة ومعانيه .... وتحداك طلع جملة شبيه للقرآن .... وسبحان الله تعالى والآن الغرب اكتشفواا أشياء موجودة بالقرآن قبل 1400 سنة ولو بدك أحكيلك شو اكتشفوا بحكيلك ...


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

ضياء الإسلام قال:


> لو سمحت أنا مو أخوك ........ أنت بدين محرف وأنا بدين الله تكفل بحفظه .....


 

دليلك ان المسيحية محرفة؟ ولا هذا كلام انشائي رضعه عقلك منذ طفولتك؟ اريد دليل واحد على ان المسيحية محرفة و ليك علي ادخل الاسلام, ايه رأيك؟






> دينااا بعاملنا كيف نتعامل مع اليهودي والنصراني ......


 
علمك تعمل ايه؟ تقتلهم؟ و تدفعهم الجزية؟ :spor22:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 فبراير 2007)

المحب لله قال:


> دليلك ان المسيحية محرفة؟
> 
> لان ليس لك دين اسمه المسيحيه اصلا
> 
> ...


بص يالا احنا اساسا منتشرفش انكم تبقوا اخوتنا .........مش معقول ولاد المسيح يبقوا اخوه لاولاد الشيطان محمد...
وبعدين مدام انت جامد اوى كده وبتقول ان المسيحيه الان باطله فاين هم المسيحيون الحقيقيون 
وهل الله بغافل عنهم .....؟؟؟؟؟
يلا ياله جاوب على الاسئله دى..........
فعلا انا كل مبحاول اقرب من المسلم افاجئ بسفالته وانحطاط اخلاقه ....شئ غريب فعلا الظاهر كده والله اعلم دى وراثه فى امه الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## I love Allah (2 فبراير 2007)

avamina قال:


> بص يالا احنا اساسا منتشرفش انكم تبقوا اخوتنا .........مش معقول ولاد المسيح يبقوا اخوه لاولاد الشيطان محمد...
> وبعدين مدام انت جامد اوى كده وبتقول ان المسيحيه الان باطله فاين هم المسيحيون الحقيقيون
> وهل الله بغافل عنهم .....؟؟؟؟؟
> يلا ياله جاوب على الاسئله دى..........
> فعلا انا كل مبحاول اقرب من المسلم افاجئ بسفالته وانحطاط اخلاقه ....شئ غريب فعلا الظاهر كده والله اعلم دى وراثه فى امه الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*الأخ الفاضل 

أرجو منك ألا تسب إنسانا ليس بيننا وألا تسب كل المسلمين فتكسب بمجموهم سيئات 
فسيدنا محمد صلوات الله عليه وتسليماته هو رسولنا وحبيبنا وأحب إلينا من الدنيا وما فيها بعد الله عز وجل 
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 
وأنت لن تجد اثنان غير مختلفين في شيء ,,, فهلا سببت كل من اختلف معك في رأي
سامحك الله على شتيمي ,,, ولكن الرجا أن تستغفره على سب من هو أعلى مني ومنك حتى ولو لم تؤمن به 
صحيح
انت عمرك ماعرفت مسلم في حياتك غير من خلال المنتدى هنا ؟!!!
لو كدة 
يبقى نصيحتي ليك لو تقبلتها لا تتعرف على من يختلف عنك من خلال تحاور فيما تختلفوا فيه ,,, حتى تعرفه أكثر
فأنا أعرف مسيحين من قبل دخولي المنتدى لذا لا أحكم على الكل بما يفعل البعض هنا

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 فبراير 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> *الأخ الفاضل
> 
> أرجو منك ألا تسب إنسانا ليس بيننا وألا تسب كل المسلمين فتكسب بمجموهم سيئات
> فسيدنا محمد صلوات الله عليه وتسليماته هو رسولنا وحبيبنا وأحب إلينا من الدنيا وما فيها بعد الله عز وجل
> ...


يازميلى الفاضل........
صدقنى انا كل مادخل موضوع الاقى سب ولعن واتهامات بالكفر والمصيبه انها بلا دليل 
ومازالت الاكاذيب هى هى تردد بنفس الصفاقه وقذاره الاسلوب.......
انت لاتستطيع ان تشعر بى عندما يتهمنى احد بالكفر......
واود ان الفت نظرك لشئ قد تتعجب منه انه اعز اصدقائى هو مسلم وهو غالى عندى جدا جدا
ولا يمكنك ان تتخيل مدى الرابط الموجود منا ...........على الرغم من المحاولات القذره للايقاع بيننا ولكن من يقف امام عدل الله........
ولكن هذا لايمنع ان هناك الكثير من المسلمين ابتعدوا عنى لمجرد انى مسيحى ومنهم من عرض على اعتناق الاسلام نظير مبلغ من المال وكانه جزمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولكن الشده والعنف قد ينفعوا فى بعض الاحيان......ارجو التعقيب .


----------



## I love Allah (2 فبراير 2007)

avamina قال:


> يازميلى الفاضل........
> صدقنى انا كل مادخل موضوع الاقى سب ولعن واتهامات بالكفر والمصيبه انها بلا دليل
> ومازالت الاكاذيب هى هى تردد بنفس الصفاقه وقذاره الاسلوب.......
> انت لاتستطيع ان تشعر بى عندما يتهمنى احد بالكفر......
> ...



*أخي الفاضل "" ولن أقل زميلي ""

أولا انا أخت 
نحن أيضا في تلك الأوقات نتعرض للسب والشتيمة ونفس كلمة الكفر التي تقال لك 
ليس هذا فقط 
بل تهم بالإرهاب والسخرية من ديننا ومن رسولنا الحبيب صلوات الله عليه وتسليماته بشتى الطرق
وهو ما يدفع بعض المسلمين إلى الرد
لو قرأت هنا في هذا المنتدى معظم المواضيع وكنت محايدا في رأيك ورأيت مدى السب والإهانة التي أحيانا تصل لله عز وجل لاستطعت تقدير الموضوع ,,, حتى أن معظم من يضعون المواضيع لمجرد السخرية لا غير ولا يقرأون الردود للفهم ,,, بل يمكن أن توضح لهم معنى ما يقال ثم ندور في حلقة مفرغة تنتهي بالسخرية والسب وهكذا 
وما يطرد ويحذف رده هو المسلم أما الآخر فلا يحدث شيء
أما عن أن تعتنق الإسلام بمقابل مادي فأعتقد أن هذا الإنسان لا يعرف معنى الإسلام 
فهو عقيدة وتصديق وإيمان ,,,, ولا حاجة لله في مسلم لا يؤمن بقلبه قبل لسانه
أما عمن لا يصادقونك لمجرد أنك مسيحي ,,, فالعكس ممكن أن يحدث أخي أيضا 
وانا عندي أيضا أصدقاء انا اقرب إليهم من أي مسيحي وهم أقرب لي من أي مسلم ,,, ويحاول أطراف أيضا للبعد بيننا ونحن نحدث بعض بهذا ولا نأخذه على أعتاقنا
ولكن كيف تصادق مسلم وانت تشتم وتسب دينه ,,,, يمكن أن تختلف معه في العقيدة ولكن السب يفسد كل القضايا ويحولها إلى مشاحنات وسباب بلا فائدة ولا نتيجة 

شكرا لك وأرجو أن تتحاور بهدوء وألا تسب من هو أعز عندنامن أبينا وأمنا
فأنت وأنا هنا لنتعرف على عقيدة بعضنا البعض ونتحاور لعلنا نصل لهدف واحد ,,, ولكن حتى عدم الوصول لنفس الرأي ليس هو المهم ,,, ولكن احترام بعضنا لبعض هو الأساس
لا مانع من التحاور ولكن كل المانع في السب والشتم

هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 فبراير 2007)

المحب لله قال:


> وبعدين مدام انت جامد اوى كده وبتقول ان المسيحيه الان باطله فاين هم المسيحيون الحقيقيون
> 
> ياابن الشيطان لايوجد مسيحين اصلا بل مسلمين لوجه الله
> 
> ...


انا هتعمد انى اتجاهل مشاركتك البيئه يابيئه لانك فعلا صوره لتربيتك الوضيعه........
على فكره بالنسبه للاشراك فده ياحيله امك اسمه فى علم النفس اسقاط وعلشانك يعفورى جاهل بتغرغر ببول البعرور متعرفش ايه معناها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقولك انا يعنى حضرتك شوفت ام الرسول وعيلته مشركين وفى النار خالدين الى ابد الابدين جالك الوحى المتين انك تقول علينا مشركين يابن اللعين ولو عايز الادله مفيش مشاكل.......:t33: :t33: 
يلا ياله اجرى من هنا.......
انا بتكلم مع محترمين بدون تدخل الملاعين من امثال المحب للات.....:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 فبراير 2007)

> أخي الفاضل "" ولن أقل زميلي ""


شكرا ليكى ده شرف ليه....


> أولا انا أخت
> نحن أيضا في تلك الأوقات نتعرض للسب والشتيمة ونفس كلمة الكفر التي تقال لك
> ليس هذا فقط
> بل تهم بالإرهاب والسخرية من ديننا ومن رسولنا الحبيب صلوات الله عليه وتسليماته بشتى الطرق
> وهو ما يدفع بعض المسلمين إلى الرد


اختى الفاضله الارهاب فى الاسلام موضوع طويل وهنا لا مجال للمناقشه له ولكن على العموم انا معكى.......


> لو قرأت هنا في هذا المنتدى معظم المواضيع وكنت محايدا في رأيك ورأيت مدى السب والإهانة التي أحيانا تصل لله عز وجل لاستطعت تقدير الموضوع ,,, حتى أن معظم من يضعون المواضيع لمجرد السخرية لا غير ولا يقرأون الردود للفهم ,,, بل يمكن أن توضح لهم معنى ما يقال ثم ندور في حلقة مفرغة تنتهي بالسخرية والسب وهكذا
> وما يطرد ويحذف رده هو المسلم أما الآخر فلا يحدث شيء


عزيزتى المواضيع المطروحه تتسم باعتمادها على المصادر الاسلاميه لاننا لانستطيع عرض موضوع بلادليل اذا اردتى الاعتراض على موضوع بلا دليل فهذا حقك وساكون انا اول من يسال عن الدليل قبلكم...اظن الرؤيه وضحت..


> أما عن أن تعتنق الإسلام بمقابل مادي فأعتقد أن هذا الإنسان لا يعرف معنى الإسلام
> فهو عقيدة وتصديق وإيمان ,,,, ولا حاجة لله في مسلم لا يؤمن بقلبه قبل لسانه
> أما عمن لا يصادقونك لمجرد أنك مسيحي ,,, فالعكس ممكن أن يحدث أخي أيضا
> وانا عندي أيضا أصدقاء انا اقرب إليهم من أي مسيحي وهم أقرب لي من أي مسلم ,,, ويحاول أطراف أيضا للبعد بيننا ونحن نحدث بعض بهذا ولا نأخذه على أعتاقنا
> ولكن كيف تصادق مسلم وانت تشتم وتسب دينه ,,,, يمكن أن تختلف معه في العقيدة ولكن السب يفسد كل القضايا ويحولها إلى مشاحنات وسباب بلا فائدة ولا نتيجة


انا معك فالدين ليس فرده جزمه.....
بالنسبه للصداقه فانا وزميلى هذا اتفقنا على تجاهل عقيده كل منا ونتعامل بمنطق الانسانيه...وليس معنى انى انتقد الاسلام انى اكره المسلمون....اوك .


> شكرا لك وأرجو أن تتحاور بهدوء وألا تسب من هو أعز عندنامن أبينا وأمنا
> فأنت وأنا هنا لنتعرف على عقيدة بعضنا البعض ونتحاور لعلنا نصل لهدف واحد ,,, ولكن حتى عدم الوصول لنفس الرأي ليس هو المهم ,,, ولكن احترام بعضنا لبعض هو الأساس
> لا مانع من التحاور ولكن كل المانع في السب والشتم
> هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى/QUOTE]





> انا معاكى بكل احترام وتقدير .......
> سلام ونعمه .


----------



## m_s (4 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه أستعين
الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ..وبعد؛
بخصوص الموضوع المذكور وهو أن :"الأب مكاري يونان بالكنيسة المرقسية بكلوت بك جعل إمرأة منتقبة تبصر من جديد و تمشي وغير ذلك على قدرته على طرد الأرواح الشريرة "
أقول بفضل الله تعالى : أيها النصارى لا تغتروا بهذا كله وحتى لو كان حقا ، لماذا تأخذون بعضا من كتابكم وتتركون البعض الآخر ، إما ان تأخذوه كله أو تتركوه كله ..
*** أما قرأتم في كتابكم وتحديدا في إنجيل مرقس الآتي :  " لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا 13": 23
**  وفي العهد القديم في سف الخروج : " فدعا فرعون ايضا الحكماء و السحرة ففعل عرافو مصر ايضا بسحرهم كذلك 7: 12 طرحوا كل واحد عصاه فصارت العصي ثعابين و لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم 7: 13"
* فأي عمل هو أعظم من الآخر في هذين : جعل العمياء تبصر والعرجاء تمشي ، أم جعل العصا - الجماد - ثعبانا حياً؟؟!!
إنما العيب فيكم لأنكم صدقتم من حذركم السيد المسيح منهم - المسحاء الكذبة -، الذين يدّعون غفران الخطايا!!


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*m.s 
لا تتكلم فيما تجهلة 
انت لا تعرف من هم الانبياء و المسحاء الكذبة 
ولو عرفت ماذا يقصدة ستصدم 
تعقل و اعرف و افهم و خليك حيادي 
ابونا مكاري يقول باسم المسيح و باسم الرب يسوع يعمل و يخرج شياطين 
و المسيح قال فيما معناة انة باسمة ستخرج الارواح و الشياطين 
وايضا العصا التي ابتلعت الثعبان كانت من امر الرب يهوة القدير و ليس من قوة بشرية 
لا تفسروا و لا تتكلموا فيما لا تفهموا 
الاب مكاري يخرج الارواح باسم المسيح الحي 
فليس هو من المسحاء الكذبة 
المسحاء الكذبة هم من لقبوا انفسهم باشرف الخلق و لكن تصرفاتهم و حياتهم و اعمالهم البذيئة تدل على انهم من احقر ما وجد على كوكب الارض 
تعقلوا يا مسلمين 
الرب مع الجميع *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين

" وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " (يوحنا 32:8)

من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح . هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن . 1 يوحنا 2:22 

 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم . 1 يوحنا 4:3 

اعرف الحق       اتبع الحق       انشر الحق


----------



## shady3 (16 فبراير 2007)

ياحلاوة أنا ممكن أعلملك عشرة فيد
يو من دول كل يوم على الفطار هل هنغير ديننا لأجل شىء مشكوك فى صحته خلاص المسيحية صح 
علشان فيه فيديو الله أعلم من هو صانعه وما حقيقته 
إزاى يعنى أثبت صدق مسيحيتك من كتابك مش بالفيديو


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (16 فبراير 2007)

يعني أصبح الموضوع تحدي صحيح يا صديقي طيب حلوة لعبتكم بس مكشوفة إلعب غيرها هذه الخدعة دخلت أكثر من موقع مسيحي و حتى على البالتوك ماشاء الله يعني الكذب بعينو إخواني إسمعو الشخص الذي يضحك في نصف شهادة الشخص و الحجة التي إقتنع فيها بالإسلام لتعرفو تفاهة التزوير 
و أخيراً بعد طول غياب أدعوكم لمشاهدة شهادة الأخ أحمد من داعية إسلامية إلى الإيمان بالمخلص يسوع المسيح
شهادة الأخ أحمد[/SIZE]


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (16 فبراير 2007)

إليكم الرابط

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I497GDIL


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

اعرف الحق .... اتبع الحق ... الحق يحررك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 فبراير 2007)

*+*

تحية وسلام ..

الاخت العزيزه بنت الاخوان ..


سؤالى إلى شخصك و أتمنى الإجابة عليه بالعقل و المنطق ... قبل العاطفة ..

ما علاقة إسلام (( شماس )) أو حتى (( كاهن )) بالمسيحية التى هى تعاليم من الله له المجد للناس ؟؟!!!

يوجد فى القرآن بعض الآيات التى تنهى عن شرب الخمر .. هل عندما يشرب شخص مسلم الخمر يُسىء  بذلك إلى الآية الوارده ؟؟؟ .. الآية تظل كما هى .. و لكن الذى يُخطىء فى هذا الامر هو الشخص نفسه لانه لم يتبع ما قيل بدينه .. و لم يتبع ما هو معروف فى كل الاديان .. 

سمعنا عن حكايات كثيرة عن إسلام شماس أو كاهن .. بل وسيصل الأمر إلى إسلام أسقف أيضاً .. هكذا تعودنا أختى العزيزة من بعض الاخوة المسلمون الذين يجدون متعتهم و لذتهم فى نشر أكاذيب أو حتى حقائق دون فائدة ملموسة سوى لإقناع أنفسهم أولاً بصدق إيمانهم ..

هذا من جهة .. ومن جهة أخرى ما علاقة هذه القصة المزعومه بصُلب الموضوع ؟؟ فالموضوع يا أختى يتحدث عن (( معجزة )) حدثت لفتاة محجبة بواسطة الله - تبارك إسمه - عن طريق أحد أبناءه الكهنة .. فهل ردك عليها هو وضع قصة - لا أدرى مدى صدقها - تتحدث عن إسلام (( شماس )) ؟؟!!! ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟؟؟ 


بالنسبة للفيديو ..

من الواضح تماماً من خلال لهجة هذا الشخص و أسلوبه و الذى تدعى أختى العزيزه أنه شماس .. من الواضح أنه مسلم منذ نعومة أظافره .. فواضح طريقة الاخوة المسلمون المعروفة للجميع عن الحديث أو ذكر رسول الاسلام ... فأنا شعرت عندما شاهدته و إستمعت له أننى أمام أحد الشيوخ المتمرسين فى الخُطب والمواعظ  .

أيضاً أكاد أُجزم أنه غير سوى عقلياً .. فشعرت أنه مصاب بإضطراب ما بعقله .. فتجدى فى كلامه بعض الإرتباك أو عدم التوازن ، هذا بالإضافة لصوت الضحكات المنبعثة من خلف الكاميرا !! ..

و ناهيك عن هذا وذاك .. ألم نسمع نحن عن إسلام شخص ما ... وسمعنا بالمثل عن إعتناق مسلمين للمسيحيه .. فماذا يُعنى ذلك بالنسبة لك ؟! 

صدق العقيدة يا أختى ليس فى الكم .. بل فى الكيف .. بما تركته من أثار فى النفوس و ما قدمته للبشرية من تعاليم و صلاح و سلام ومحبة و سلوك .. إلى آخر تلك المثاليات الممكن إعتناقها و السير بها فى دروب الحياة 

صدق العقيدة مرتبط بحقائق زمنية ماضية ومستقبلية .. و مُدعم أيضاً بالمعجزات التى يصعب على العقل البشرى إستيعابها أو الإتيان بمثلها .. 

نحن الآن نتحدث عن (( معجزة )) يا أختى .. و ليس عن من إعتنق دين الآخر .. معجزة يقف العلم عاجزاً أمامها .. فتُرى كيف إستطاع (( قس )) أن يهب - بقدرة الله بالطبع - الشفاء لفتاة - أياً كانت ديانتها - من العمى  ؟ و أنتم تقولون ان المسيحيه ليست دين الله لانها تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله إذاً هذا شرك من وجهة نظركم .. كيف إستطاع هذا القس أن يصنع مثل هذه المعجزة وهو يؤمن أن المسيح هو الله ؟!!!

سؤال يحتاج إلى جواب .... وتأمل


----------



## اماسى (27 فبراير 2007)

انا عاوزة اعرف هو ربنا مخلفش بنات ليية لية اختار يكون لة ولد هل ربنا يكرة البنات ولية اختار مريم ازاى يكون 3 فى واحد وانتو بتصلو لمين انة واحد فيهم عاوزة اعرف


----------



## ملاكـ (28 فبراير 2007)

*مع اني ما فتحت الرابط وما اعرف ايش سار 
لكن انا متاكده انها مسلسل متفق عليه 
وصلت فيكم الى هذه الدرجه 
اللهم لا شماته 
حتى رجال الدين بيشتركو في مسلسلات  
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم *


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

لو لاحظت يا أخ خوري ان القسيس لما رش الرشه التالته ونفخ التالته مباشرة الناس كلها زغرطت وهللت قبل حتي ما تقوم الست تقف او يسألها القسيس شايفه الصليب ولا لأ 
ثانيا ودا الأهم يا بختكم يا عم من بعد النهارده مش هيبقي عندكم ولا واحد أعمي ولا مشلول من بعد النهارده لانكم كلكم هتخفوا وهتبقوا عال العال


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> لو لاحظت يا أخ خوري ان القسيس لما رش الرشه التالته ونفخ التالته مباشرة الناس كلها زغرطت وهللت قبل حتي ما تقوم الست تقف او يسألها القسيس شايفه الصليب ولا لأ
> ثانيا ودا الأهم يا بختكم يا عم من بعد النهارده مش هيبقي عندكم ولا واحد أعمي ولا مشلول من بعد النهارده لانكم كلكم هتخفوا وهتبقوا عال العال


 

*+*

الاخ العزيز ..

المُعجزة تحدث بتدبير من الله له المجد لغرض معين وهدف معين .... فالمسيح له كل المجد - و بشهادة القرآن أيضاً - كان يصنع المعجزات الكثيرة جداً .. فهل فى عصره لم يوجد أشخاص مُصابين أو مرضى أو عُمى ؟؟ .. بالطبع كان يوجد .. فحاول أخى ان تتحرر من الفكر المُغلق .. فسمعنا نحن عن شيوخ تُخرج الشياطين .. فهل معنى ذلك أنه لن يوجد بعد الآن شخص واحد مسلم يكون به روح نجس ؟؟!!!


----------



## ليس الغريب (3 مارس 2007)

السلم على من التبع الهدى 

حبيت أقول ان حتى حنا المسلمين عندنا أذكار وأدعيه تشفي بإذن الله 

وحتى القران الكريم فيه شيفاء 

قال تعالى 
"وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء"

أو حبيت اقول اني ماشفت الفيديو


----------



## dark_angle2007 (3 مارس 2007)

لدرجة أن بعضكم صدق هذه الهرطقات عن القرآن الكريم ما هذا 
إذا صح كلامك ما فائدة الطب ما دام العلاج بالقرآن يشفي من كل الأمراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مارس 2007)

dark_angle2007 قال:


> لدرجة أن بعضكم صدق هذه الهرطقات عن القرآن الكريم ما هذا
> إذا صح كلامك ما فائدة الطب ما دام العلاج بالقرآن يشفي من كل الأمراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

لا أعلم عما تتحدث يا أخى ... فعذراً ..

أنا قولت ::: "  * فسمعنا* نحن عن شيوخ تُخرج الشياطين  " ... و ليس معنى كلام أننى أصدق ما سمعته .. و لكن *معناه* .. أننى أردت أن أبين للاخ السعداوى أنكم ايضاً تقولون أن لديكم شيوخ تخرج الشياطين .. فهل معنى ذلك أنه لن يوجد شخص مسلم به شيطان  ؟ ..

تحياتى


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

dark_angle2007 قال:


> لدرجة أن بعضكم صدق هذه الهرطقات عن القرآن الكريم ما هذا
> إذا صح كلامك ما فائدة الطب ما دام العلاج بالقرآن يشفي من كل الأمراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*وما فائدة الطب وأطباء العيون ما دام قسيسيكم قادرون علي اشفاء وابراء العميان ؟؟؟*


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لا أعلم عما تتحدث يا أخى ... فعذراً ..
> 
> أنا قولت ::: "  * فسمعنا* نحن عن شيوخ تُخرج الشياطين  " ... و ليس معنى كلام أننى أصدق ما سمعته .. و لكن *معناه* .. أننى أردت أن أبين للاخ السعداوى أنكم ايضاً تقولون أن لديكم شيوخ تخرج الشياطين .. فهل معنى ذلك أنه لن يوجد شخص مسلم به شيطان  ؟ ..
> 
> تحياتى



*شكلك مش عارف الفرق بين الجن والشياطين عشان كده بلاش تتكلم في حاجه انت ما تعرفهاش ولا بتؤمن بيها *


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

*أتكلم في اللي تعرفه وبس عشان اخرتها جدال عقيم واراء متزمته ونقاش عشوائي بلا نتيجه وقلته أحسن*


----------



## dark_angle2007 (3 مارس 2007)

يا صديقي العزيز كان شفائها نتيجة وجود أرواح شريرة و نتيجة سحر ألم ترى ذلك السحر منعها من الرؤية و المشي و لاكن لاحظ هنا العلاج بالقرآن حسب إدعائكم يشفي من جميع الأمراض لدرجة أنه سوف يقام مستشفى للتداوي بالقرآن


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

*ومين قال ان القرآن شفاء للأمراض العضويه القرآن شفاء للقلوب والنفوس والصدور ودي أهم وأخطر من الأمراض العضويه *


----------



## dark_angle2007 (3 مارس 2007)

عشان هيك إنتشرت الأمراض النفسية عند المسلمين سؤال إذا كانت عندك وسواس بتتداوى بالقرآن و لا بتتعالج عند دكتور نفسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

لو وسواس قهري زي اللي عندك أعتقد انه ولا جميع الكتب السماويه تقدر تعالجك


----------



## ليس الغريب (3 مارس 2007)

خلهم يأخي يخوضو و يلعبو حتى يولاقو يومهم الذي يوعدون


----------



## ليس الغريب (3 مارس 2007)

وبعدين خلي البابا حككي يكذب عليكي ويقول أن الأمراض النفسيه أنتشرة بين المسلمين


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (3 مارس 2007)

يعني صراحة مش قادر كلامك بضحك و إذا بدل على شيء بدل على سخفك سألتك سؤال واضح إذا بتمرض مرض نفسي بتروح على دكتور نفسي أم تتعالج بالقرآن السؤال واضح 
بالنسبة للأمراض النفسية المنتشرة بين المحمديين فهي الخوف من عذاب القبر و الخوف من غضب الله أدخل على أي موقع أو منتدى نفسي و تعرف على أمراض إخوتك المحمديين دول عايشين برعب


----------



## ليس الغريب (3 مارس 2007)

ولله الحمدوالمنة احنا قوم لا نخاف الا من خالقنا وليس عيب ان نخاف من عذاب القبر والآخرة وهذا ان دل  على قوة الإيمان وعلينا نحن ان أن نذكرهذه  الامور لكي  نعمل الصاحات  ونذكر بها الغافلين وسبحان الله ربي يمهل العبد لكي يتوب

قال الرسول صلى الله عليوسلم(عجبا لأمر المسلم إذا أصابتة ضراءصبرو فكان خيرا له وإن أصابتة سراء فشكر فكان خيراله)

وبعدين والحمدالله احنا مو مثلكم أي مصيبة نروح ننتحر ونضع انفسنا بالتهلكة نصبر ولنا الأجروالجنان بأذن الله

والقرآن سبحان الله الله وضعة فية شفاء للناس  في القديم لم  يوجد الطب بشكل كبير مثل الآن قلي كيف كانوا يتعالجون سبحان الله كانوا يتعالجون بالقرآن وبالأخص المعوذات وأدعية الشفاء

بس نفسي اسألك سؤال ماتفكرت بالكون ؟؟ وتفكرت من الذي يديرة فسبحان الخالق تفكر ورد علي

وبعدين لوسمحت أنا ماسبيتك علشان تقول ياسخفك

نحنوا هنا في موضع نقاش

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## kingmoon (3 مارس 2007)

*انتم عقوووووووووووووووووول ؟؟؟*



زهرة المحبة قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى..
> 
> اولا ..
> 
> ...



اولا بالنسبه الى ( زهرة المخبه )
اعتقد ان كل شخص له عقل .. يعرف ان الدين القيم ..هو دين المحبه والتسامح والتئالف 
والتئاخى ... والسلام ..
يعنى مش دين القتل والعنف والذبح والترويع والسلب والنهب .. 
وبما انكم عقول ,, فاكيد تدركون كلامى ده ..
بس انا اشكرك على طريقة التشكك فى كلامك ... مين الى قال انها مسلمه ؟؟ ومين الى قال انها 
عمياء صح .. ومين ومين ومين ....... ده اكد ليه ولكل من يقراء هذا الموضوع .. ان اغلبيت الى كانو مسلمين ارتدو بعد وفاة نبيهم .. لانهم من الاول كانو متشككين بس الغنائم والسبايا كانت غامه 
على عنيهم ... ما هم عقول بردو ........
بالمناسبه ايه يعنى كلامك ؟؟
نحن عقول ...دى جمله مش مكتمله .. وكان من الاولى يكون كلامك بليغ اكتر من كده ..
ما انتو معجزتكم هى الكلام فى كلام !!!!!!!!!!
فارجو اكمال هذه الجمله ..
نحن عقول ...... ( مليانه .. وله مفتحه .. وله ؟؟؟ .. وله ... وله ....:t32: ) ... وعجبى !!


----------



## ليس الغريب (4 مارس 2007)

kingmoon قال:


> اولا بالنسبه الى ( زهرة المخبه )
> اعتقد ان كل شخص له عقل .. يعرف ان الدين القيم ..هو دين المحبه والتسامح والتئالف
> والتئاخى ... والسلام ..
> يعنى مش دين القتل والعنف والذبح والترويع والسلب والنهب ..
> ...



أحفظ لسانك حنا دينا ومهودين قتل ولادينا دين عنف ولا السلب ولا النهب أصلا نص ألي دخل 

بلإسلام دخل لما يشوف أخالق المسلمين

ودعاه إلى دين الإسلام 

أوبعدين حنا المسلمين نتزوج الكفرات او المشركات ونأكل معهم ونعيش معهم  وبعدين لاتحسبون 

إذا قلتو كذا راح  ندخل أبدينكم لا وألف لا تالله لن ادخل بدينتكم أوبعدين القتل وذبح هذا عند الرافظه إذا جاهم مسلم سني في عشورأ قتلوه بدون سبب أما نحن سنه ولله الحمد ولمنه لانقتل بدون سبب


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 مارس 2007)

صحيح هذه الصورة المشرقة التي زرعت فيكم و أنتم صغار حيث رضعتم هذا المخدر 
المشكلة أن العلم السعودي أكبر دليل على إنتشار الإسلام بحد السيف
أنظر الى وضع دولت العراق و الشعب العراقي نتيجة قتال السنة مع الشيعة


----------



## عمار-87 (4 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

مشكورين على الفيديو القيم ده

بابدا كلامي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعتقد اننا مسلمون و مسيحيون نعلم ان الشافي هو الله وحده و الذي هو اله واحد لا شريك له

اذن فهل لهذا القسيس علاقة بالرب قوية بحيث اذا دعا باسمه استجاب له؟؟

ما يوضحه هذا الفيديو هو ان هذا صحيح

فبالفعل فهذه المرأة كانت مشلولة حيث ان اطرافها لا تتحرك و عمياء فهي لم تر الصليب اما عينيها ثم بعد اذ رقاها ثلاثا فاذا هي تقوم واقفة وسط ظغاريط الحاضرين

لكن اي مسلم طبيعي ان يتساءل هل صحيح انها عمياء و مشلولة ؟؟

هذا ما اود الاجابة عليه

لماذا لم يوضح هذا الفيديو عيني الفتاة المنقبة على حد زعمكم"لعلمكم هي يا دوبك محجبة و يمكن مخمرة لكن مش منقبة"

هذا يدفع للشك و التساؤل هل لانها ترمش كثيرا بحيث لو ان الفيديو اوضح عيناها ستنكشف

لا مشكلة في هذا سنعتبر ان الظروف ادت الى هذا"سواء ظروف الواقع او الفبركة"

لكن للاسف فان هذا الفيديو يوضح بكل تاكيد انها ليست مشلولة في يدها 

نعم راجع بنفسك الفيديو فقد حركت يدها لكي تكح في بداية المقطع الذي فيه سيعالجها القسيس "كما تزعمون"

اذن فهي ليست مشلولة اليد

اذن لماذا يطلب القسيس من اليد ان تتفك ام انه "بيعالجها فوق البيعة"

طبعا ناهيك عن الكنيسة المملوؤة بالمنتقبات "لم الكذب؟؟ام هو عدم علم ؟؟"

ده غير طبعا الظغاريط اللي قبل ما تقوم 

"ملحوظة الظغاريط بدأت اول ما الايدين اتحركت"

اخر ملحوظة لو ان هذا القسيس يعالج بالفعل بهذه الصورة المعجزة لماذا في هذا الفيديو يعالج مرأة واحدة فقط و يرحل "يعني الهلمة دي كلها جاية عشان واحدة تتعالج و بعد كده خلاص" 

يا مسيحيين لن يضركم شيء ان اعترفتم بان الباطل باطل لكنكم ستخسرون كثيرا اذا اصررتم على ان الباطل حق


----------



## ليس الغريب (5 مارس 2007)

afifkhoury2005 قال:


> صحيح هذه الصورة المشرقة التي زرعت فيكم و أنتم صغار حيث رضعتم هذا المخدر
> المشكلة أن العلم السعودي أكبر دليل على إنتشار الإسلام بحد السيف
> أنظر الى وضع دولت العراق و الشعب العراقي نتيجة قتال السنة مع الشيعة




حد السيف إذا كان واحد ساحر أو  إذا قتل واحد   و أهل القتيل لم يتنا زلو عنه هذا هوالشرع


واذا جأنا نقتل ساحر مثلا لانعذبه لان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ان قتلتو فأحسنو القتل

وبعدين امريكا هي السبب قتال سنه ورافظه وتذكر حرام بدينينا التعدي او القتل بدون سبب


----------



## عمار-87 (6 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

قال الله تعالى
"وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا"
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## m_s (7 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه أستعين
الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ..وبعد؛

كما سبق وقلت لكم أيها النصارى في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن يبدوا أنكم لم تفهموا ، قد يكون ما حدث وجاء في هذا الفيديو حقيقة ، ولكن ولو أيقنتم وأيقنا أنه حقيقة .. فهل هذا دليل على صحة دينكم ؟؟!

** أتيت لكم من كتابكم نصا صريحا لا يقبل التأويل ، أفلم تفهموا المغزى منه أم فضلتم عدم الفهم؟!!

   " فدعا فرعون ايضا الحكماء و السحرة ففعل عرافو مصر ايضا بسحرهم كذلك . طرحوا كل واحد عصاه فصارت العصي ثعابين و لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم 7: 13"

هؤلاء السحرة كانوا كفارا لايعبدون الله ، ورغم ذلك .. فقد جعلوا العصيان التي هي جماد لا ينطق ولا يتحرك جعلوها ثعابيناً تسعى ، فهل يجب عليكم أو علينا أن نؤمن لهم بأنهم صالحون أو أنهم كانوا على الحق؟؟!!

** والنص الثاني الذي أغضب البعض منكم :من العهد الجديد على لسان المسيح عليه السلام ، يقول :   " لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون آيات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين ايضا 13": 23

فالمسيح هنا يحذر أتباعه من إتباع كل من يفعل أعجوبة أو يأتي بآية ، لأن الكاذبون أيضا يستطيعون فعل ذلك بإذن الله الواحد القهار ، فلماذا لم تسمعوا للمسيح عليه السلام ؟؟؟!


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

*ماهذا *

*الا تفرق بين السحر الذى هو عمل شيطانى والذى لا ينفع احدا *

*وبين المعجزه التى هو من الله والتى تنفع الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل رايت ساحر يشفى مريض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## عمار-87 (7 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى



> الا تفرق بين السحر الذى هو عمل شيطانى والذى لا ينفع احدا
> 
> وبين المعجزه التى هو من الله والتى تنفع الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل رايت ساحر يشفى مريض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم هناك ساحرون و دجالون يدعون انهم يستطيعوا شفاء الامراض

كذلك الاطباء النفسيين يعالجون الامراض العضوية التي هي من اصل نفسي

كذلك مروجي البرمجة اللغوية لعصبية Nlp هم ايضا يستطيعون شفاء بعض الامراض

اما هنا فاين هذا المريض الذي شفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## m_s (7 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *ماهذا *
> 
> *الا تفرق بين السحر الذى هو عمل شيطانى والذى لا ينفع احدا *
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه أستعين

الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى .. وبعد ؛

إنما السؤال هو : أي الفعلين أشق وأصعب على الفاعل ( تحويل عصا لا تتحرك.. ولا تبصر... ولا تأكل.... ولا تضر.... إلى ثعبان يسير ويرى ويلدغ ويأكل ، أم تحويل أعمى إلى مبصر فقط )
 أي العملين أصعب وأعظم؟؟!!! 
التي كانت من الجمادات فصارت من الزواحف ؟ كانت بلا روح فصار لها روح ؟!!!
أم التي كانت بشرا فظلت كما هي بشرا لم تتغير ؟!!!
بالطبع تحويل العصا، فإذا كان الساحر فعل ذلك بالعصا فهل لا يستطيع فعل ما هو أقل من ذلك شأنا ؟!!

فالذي يستطيع أن يفعل الشئ العظيم يستطيع فعل ما هو دونه وأقل منه - وكلاهما بإذن الله - .

رغم أننا المسلمون لا نؤمن أن العصا تحولت بالفعل إلى حية ، بل هو سحر يؤثر على أعين الناس أنفسهم فيرون الشئ على غير حقيقته، ....... ولكني أحاورك بما تؤمن.


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 مارس 2007)

m_s قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وبه أستعين
> الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ..وبعد؛
> 
> ...



يا أخي الفاضل هما لو بيسمعوا كلام المسيح وتعاليمه كان دا بقي حالهم المسيح قالهم "أما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم، وباركوا لاعنيكم، وأحسنوا معاملة الذين يبغضونكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويضطهدونكم".متى 43:5 " وهما عيني عليهم نازلين فينا حب وبركه وبيحسنوا معاملتنا علي الاخر بصراحه وبيصلوا من أجلنا فعلا لما بنسئ اليهم وبيحترمونا أحترام يا جدع ما أقولكش ولو مش مصدقني شوف المنتدي وقلب فيه واقري وشوف الحب  والاحترام والسنتهم اللي بتنقط شهد 
يا راجل دا انا اتغيرت من ناحية أصحابي النصاري من بعد ما جيت المنتدي وشوفت المهازل اللي بتحصل دي 
ربنا يهدي


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

عمار-87 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ياعزيزى انت بنفسك قلتها دجالين !!!! *

*وما علاقه الاطباء النفسيين بالكلام ...... وبعدين المرض النفسى ناتج اصلا عن خلل عضوى *

*كنقص مواد كيميائيه او زيادتها فى المخ بسبب ظرف خارجى*

*ونقطه مروجى البرمجه دول انا معرفهمش   *​


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

m_s قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وبه أستعين
> 
> الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى .. وبعد ؛
> ...



*طبعا تحويل الاعمى الى مبصر اعظم لانه عمل معجز من الله *

*بينما السحر عمل شيطانى !!!!!!!*

*وسؤال هل السحر يعالج مريض ؟؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## mohamed_cc (16 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> اولا عزيزى المسلم لى تعليق بالنسبة للتفسير الجميل الذى طرحتة حضرتك على سفر اشعياء الاصحاح الثانى والاربعون واليك التفسير يا عزيزى وارجو منك المصداقية وبلاش تفسير من عندك نرجو منك المصداقية
> إشعياء – الإصحاح الثانى والأربعون
> العبد المختار
> يحوى هذا الإصحاح إحدى التسابيح الممتعة الخاصة بالسيد المسيح ، أو تسابيح " عبد يهوه " [ إش 42 : 1 – 4 ، 49 : 1 – 6 ، 50 : 4 – 9 ، 52 : 13 – 53 : 12 ] .
> ...





هذا هو رسول الله سيدنا محمد ومن اعظم الادلة ان الانجيل لم يأتى بكلمة عيسى ابن مريم ابدا فمن اى استنجتم انه هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




اشعياء 42
1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم. 
2 لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته. 
3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ. الى الامان يخرج الحق. 
4 لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته
5 هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الارض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا. 
6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للامم
7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة
8 انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات. 
9 هوذا الاوليات قد اتت والحديثات انا مخبر بها. قبل ان تنبت اعلمكم بها. 
10 غنوا للرب اغنية جديدة تسبيحه من اقصى الارض. ايها المنحدرون في البحر وملؤه والجزائر وسكانها. 
11 لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها الديار التي سكنها قيدار. لتترنم سكان سالع. من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا. 
12 ليعطوا الرب مجدا ويخبروا بتسبيحه في الجزائر. 
13 الرب كالجبار يخرج. كرجل حروب ينهض غيرته. يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على اعدائه
14 قد صمت منذ الدهر سكت تجلدت. كالوالدة اصيح. انفخ وانخر معا
15 اخرب الجبال والآكام واجفف كل عشبها واجعل الانهار يبسا وانشف الآجام
16 واسير العمي في طريق لم يعرفوها. في مسالك لم يدروها امشيهم. اجعل الظلمة امامهم نورا والمعوجات مستقيمة هذه الامور افعلها ولا اتركهم. 
17 قد ارتدوا الى الوراء. يخزى خزيا المتكلون على المنحوتات القائلون للمسبوكات انتنّ آلهتنا
18 ايها الصم اسمعوا. ايها العمي انظروا لتبصروا. 
19 من هو اعمى الا عبدي واصم كرسولي الذي أرسله. من هو اعمى كالكامل واعمى كعبد الرب. 
20 ناظر كثيرا ولا تلاحظ. مفتوح الاذنين ولا يسمع. 
21 الرب قد سرّ من اجل بره. يعظّم الشريعة ويكرمها. 
22 ولكنه شعب منهوب ومسلوب قد اصطيد في الحفر كله وفي بيوت الحبوس اختبأوا. صاروا نهبا ولا منقذ وسلبا وليس من يقول رد
23 من منكم يسمع هذا. يصغى ويسمع لما بعد. 


اشعياء جاء بعد موسى اذا النبوه تنطبق على شخصين اما المسيح او محمد عليهما السلام 

لو لاحظتم سوف تجدوا ان المسيح عند النصارى اله وليس عبد بينما محمد هو عبد الله ورسوله 

مختارى هو اسم من اسماء النبى محمد 

وضعت روحى عليه _ القران يقول نزله روح الحق على قلبك هدى وبشرى للؤمنين 

يخرج الحق للامم - يعنى يراسل الملوك والامم ويدعوهم للاسلام وهذا ما فعله النبى محمد مع هرقل وكسرى 

لا يصيح ولا يسمع صوته فى الشارع = قال النبى اذا جلستم فى الطرقات فعطوا الطريق حقه , وكان لا يقهق ولكن يبتسم ولا يعلوا صوته 

نصل الى الى الامان يخرج الحق _فهو قال ان المؤمن لا يكذب 
ومن لا يكذب لا ينطق الا الحق , وكان يقول انا النبى لا كذب انا بن عبد المطلب 

لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق فى الارض وتنتظر الارض شريعته = فالرسول لم يمت حتى مكن الله له فى الارض واخضع الناس للاسلام واصبح شريعته تحكم اكثر من الف سنه 
لا تنطبق على المسيح لانه قتل ومات على الصليب وليس له شريعه فى الانجيل


----------



## Raymond (16 مارس 2007)

*


mohamed_cc قال:



			هذا هو رسول الله سيدنا محمد ومن اعظم الادلة ان الانجيل لم يأتى بكلمة عيسى ابن مريم ابدا فمن اى استنجتم انه هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سفر اشعياء اصحاح 7 

14  و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل

عمانوئيل .... اليس هذا هو الاسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اشعياء 42
1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم. 
2 لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته. 
3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ. الى الامان يخرج الحق. 
4 لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته
5 هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الارض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا. 
6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للامم
7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة
8 انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات. 
9 هوذا الاوليات قد اتت والحديثات انا مخبر بها. قبل ان تنبت اعلمكم بها. 
10 غنوا للرب اغنية جديدة تسبيحه من اقصى الارض. ايها المنحدرون في البحر وملؤه والجزائر وسكانها. 
11 لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها الديار التي سكنها قيدار. لتترنم سكان سالع. من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا. 
12 ليعطوا الرب مجدا ويخبروا بتسبيحه في الجزائر. 
13 الرب كالجبار يخرج. كرجل حروب ينهض غيرته. يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على اعدائه
14 قد صمت منذ الدهر سكت تجلدت. كالوالدة اصيح. انفخ وانخر معا
15 اخرب الجبال والآكام واجفف كل عشبها واجعل الانهار يبسا وانشف الآجام
16 واسير العمي في طريق لم يعرفوها. في مسالك لم يدروها امشيهم. اجعل الظلمة امامهم نورا والمعوجات مستقيمة هذه الامور افعلها ولا اتركهم. 
17 قد ارتدوا الى الوراء. يخزى خزيا المتكلون على المنحوتات القائلون للمسبوكات انتنّ آلهتنا
18 ايها الصم اسمعوا. ايها العمي انظروا لتبصروا. 
19 من هو اعمى الا عبدي واصم كرسولي الذي أرسله. من هو اعمى كالكامل واعمى كعبد الرب. 
20 ناظر كثيرا ولا تلاحظ. مفتوح الاذنين ولا يسمع. 
21 الرب قد سرّ من اجل بره. يعظّم الشريعة ويكرمها. 
22 ولكنه شعب منهوب ومسلوب قد اصطيد في الحفر كله وفي بيوت الحبوس اختبأوا. صاروا نهبا ولا منقذ وسلبا وليس من يقول رد
23 من منكم يسمع هذا. يصغى ويسمع لما بعد. 


اشعياء جاء بعد موسى اذا النبوه تنطبق على شخصين اما المسيح او محمد عليهما السلام 

لو لاحظتم سوف تجدوا ان المسيح عند النصارى اله وليس عبد بينما محمد هو عبد الله ورسوله

المسيح هو كلمة الله ... هو ابن الانسان... هو النبي... هو الاله بلاهوته و الانسان بناسوته !!! 

مختارى هو اسم من اسماء النبى محمد 

اتقي الله ... فالجملة تقول

 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم

المعني واضح اولا ... و ثانيا العهد القديم كتب بالعبرية ... و الكلمة مختاري  في العبرية هي בּחיר 

و تنطق baw-kheer'

ففي العبرية هي بعيدة تمام البعد عن اسم رسول الاسلام !

وضعت روحى عليه _ القران يقول نزله روح الحق على قلبك هدى وبشرى للؤمنين 

و الانجيل يقول ..
متى3 :16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه.
متى3 :17 وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت

يخرج الحق للامم - يعنى يراسل الملوك والامم ويدعوهم للاسلام وهذا ما فعله النبى محمد مع هرقل وكسرى 

طب اقرا الانجيل من فضلك و شوف ازاي المسيح ارسل الرسل للامم كلها

لوقا10 :1. وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين ايضا وارسلهم اثنين اثنين امام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا ان يأتي.
لوقا10 :2 فقال لهم ان الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون.فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعلة الى حصاده.
لوقا10 :3 اذهبوا.ها انا ارسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب.
لوقا10 :4 لا تحملوا كيسا ولا مزودا ولا احذية ولا تسلموا على احد في الطريق.
لوقا10 :5 واي بيت دخلتموه فقولوا اولا سلام لهذا البيت.
لوقا10 :6 فان كان هناك ابن السلام يحل سلامكم عليه وإلا فيرجع اليكم.
لوقا10 :7 واقيموا في ذلك البيت آكلين وشاربين مما عندهم.لان الفاعل مستحق اجرته.لا تنتقلوا من بيت الى بيت.
لوقا10 :8 واية مدينة دخلتموها وقبلوكم فكلوا مما يقدّم لكم.
لوقا10 :9 واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.
لوقا10 :10 واية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا الى شوارعها وقولوا
لوقا10 :11 حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم.ولكن اعلموا هذا انه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.
لا يصيح ولا يسمع صوته فى الشارع = قال النبى اذا جلستم فى الطرقات فعطوا الطريق حقه , وكان لا يقهق ولكن يبتسم ولا يعلوا صوته 

و هل كان المسيح يفعل عكس ذلك ؟؟

نصل الى الى الامان يخرج الحق _فهو قال ان المؤمن لا يكذب 
ومن لا يكذب لا ينطق الا الحق , وكان يقول انا النبى لا كذب انا بن عبد المطلب 

و هل كان المسيح عكس ذلك ؟؟ اي شخص يتقي الله لا يكذب ... هذه ليست نبؤة صريحة


لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق فى الارض وتنتظر الارض شريعته = فالرسول لم يمت حتى مكن الله له فى الارض واخضع الناس للاسلام واصبح شريعته تحكم اكثر من الف سنه 
لا تنطبق على المسيح لانه قتل ومات على الصليب وليس له شريعه فى الانجيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم ليس له شريعة منفصلة لكته أكمل نبؤات التوراة اي اكمل الشريعة القديمة ... بشريعته ... شريعة

الخلاص علي الصليب ..

هو حضرتك نسيت الاية دي ليه ؟؟؟ 
3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ.

هل لانها تنافي سلوك نبيك العدائي ؟ فلم تذكرها ؟؟ و اعتبرت انها ستفوت علينا ؟؟*


----------



## mohamed_cc (17 مارس 2007)

Raymond قال:


> *
> 
> نعم ليس له شريعة منفصلة لكته أكمل نبؤات التوراة اي اكمل الشريعة القديمة ... بشريعته ... شريعة
> 
> ...



يعم انت شكللك بتقول كلام انت مش فاهمة اخد تشريعاتة من التوراة اللى هى محرفة وبعدين فين سلوك محمد صلى الله علية وسلم اشرف خلق الله الكلام اللى انا قولتو من الانجيل هاتلى بقا اية تثبت عكس كدة من الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

mohamed_cc قال:


> يعم انت شكللك بتقول كلام انت مش فاهمة اخد تشريعاتة من التوراة اللى هى محرفة


 
دليل؟ و لا مفيش؟
كلام فقط رضعه عقلكم منذ الصغر
و لما نسألكم عن دليل, تبدأون بالتلخبط!


----------



## mohamed_cc (17 مارس 2007)

فين الدليل دا ياعم فهمنى وقول كلام مقنع


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2007)

mohamed_cc قال:


> فين الدليل دا ياعم فهمنى وقول كلام مقنع


 
شئ مضحك!
انت الذي قلت ان الكتاب المقدس محرف, و انا طلبت دليل على تحريفه
و انت تسأل اين الدليل؟

مالك يا اخي؟ الا تفهم ما تكتب؟ 

و الان منتظر الدليل على تحريف الكتاب المقدس...


----------



## ليس الغريب (29 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شئ مضحك!
> انت الذي قلت ان الكتاب المقدس محرف, و انا طلبت دليل على تحريفه
> و انت تسأل اين الدليل؟
> 
> ...





يامي روك أنا معني منيفاهم شئ عن تحريف كتابك المقدس الاني مااعرف شئ عن هذي الأشياء بس لما اقرا كتابك المقدس  ميخش القلب لما اقرا كني اقرا كلام عدي يعني ما يحتاج اجيبلك دليل هذا يكفي

ويذا كنت منت مصدقني جبلي سور من كتابك المقدس ونا بجيب سور من القران وافق على التحدي 

وراح تعرف ان الله حق ونه واحد أحد فرد صمد سبحانه لميلد ولميولد فهو ليس بحاجه إلى ولد مثلنا فهو ليس كمثله شئ سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: زيادة إيمان المسيحي و إقناعك يا مسلم بديننا أدخل*



ليس الغريب قال:


> يامي روك أنا معني منيفاهم شئ عن تحريف كتابك المقدس الاني مااعرف شئ عن هذي الأشياء بس لما اقرا كتابك المقدس ميخش القلب لما اقرا كني اقرا كلام عدي يعني ما يحتاج اجيبلك دليل هذا يكفي
> 
> ويذا كنت منت مصدقني جبلي سور من كتابك المقدس ونا بجيب سور من القران وافق على التحدي
> 
> وراح تعرف ان الله حق ونه واحد أحد فرد صمد سبحانه لميلد ولميولد فهو ليس بحاجه إلى ولد مثلنا فهو ليس كمثله شئ سبحانه وتعالى


 
يبقى تعترف انك لا تعرف شئ بالكتاب المقدس و لا تملك دليل على انه محرف, و مع ذلك تترك العنان لعقلك المعيب الراضع لاكذوبة ان الكتاب المقدس محرف و تصدقه بكل جهل و عدم تفكير..

اشكرك على صراحتك لانك تجرأت و قلت ان لا تعرف شيئا و مع ذللاك تقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف, بدون اي دليل و برهان...


----------



## ليس الغريب (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: زيادة إيمان المسيحي و إقناعك يا مسلم بديننا أدخل*

طيب وافق على التحدي إلي أنا تحديتك ونشوف


----------

